
Is AMD Stuck in the Past? PGA vs. LGA - SomeSnail
https://techplanet.today/post/is-amd-stuck-in-the-past
======
dfboyd
Crappy copy-editing. Sentence 1: "and" should be "on", sentence 3: "air"
should be "are", and more like that throughout the article. I think it was
voice-to-text and never corrected.

